# Air conditioner - Suggestions?



## eternity302 (Apr 22, 2010)

Hey guys
I've never bought one for all these years... but seriously... it's really getting to me.. my room was at 35 degrees celsius last year, and maintained that temperature constant! I only have one window int his room, and seriously... there's not enough ventilation at all!

I have considered buying an air conditioner over the years... but seriously... i had enough.. i'm done thinking about it... I'm buying one tomorrow! And I wanna hear your suggestion. If you bought me... let me know how it is, what brand, and any recommendation of which one and where?

Thanks in advance
The heat is just driving me insane!


----------



## neven (May 15, 2010)

go portable, they cost more, but its worth it. Brought home a 12000 btu from best buy last year on the bus.... 90lbs is the suck to carry on transit


----------



## cpool (Apr 30, 2010)

I have a danair and a Maytag, they both do the job, but the maytag is better and has more featues. Of course to be fair, it is newer. 

Do you want to cool one room or the whole place? Apartment or house?


----------



## target (Apr 21, 2010)

I have a DeLongi that I bought from a guy I found on Craigslist. He is an AC repairman, and had tons of units he got a deal on. They were brand new and I think I paid less than $300 for a 11000 BTU unit. I'll see if I can find his number again. He's in Chilliwack though.


----------



## Elmo (Apr 21, 2010)

shop around, I've seen plenty of 8 & 12 thousand btu units for less that $200

for an average 10 x 10 room you only need an 8000 btu unit


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

I have two portables from Costco. One for my room and one for my daughter's room. After one year of stifling heat, we gave in and have never regretted it. Those should last us 20 years.


----------



## Theratboy_101 (Apr 27, 2010)

I've got a Danby 5000 btu unit in a 11x13 bed room.

PROS: it works great. Lots of air movement. On it coldest setting it will easy drop the room down to below 20. cost less then $100

CONS: it's a little noisy. it sounds like one of those space heater/fans


----------



## Elmo (Apr 21, 2010)

*they don't call 'em window shakers for nothing ... LOL*



Theratboy_101 said:


> I've got a Danby 5000 btu unit in a 11x13 bed room.
> 
> PROS: it works great. Lots of air movement. On it coldest setting it will easy drop the room down to below 20. cost less then $100
> 
> CONS: it's a little noisy. it sounds like one of those space heater/fans


if you install them in the window every spring and uninstall them every fall, the life expectancy is 5 years or less.

sadly, most all "portables" are not rechargeable ... only disposeable!

I've bought 3 over the last ten years and sadly this last one is about to be replaced ...

oh, some are designed for vertically opening windows, others for horizontal sliders ... all kinds of different challenges to installation.

one final note if you install a window shaker, make sure the back is sloped down away from the window ... condensation will run into your window otherwise !


----------



## JUICE (Jan 4, 2020)

Elmo said:


> if you install them in the window every spring and uninstall them every fall, the life expectancy is 5 years or less.
> 
> sadly, most all "portables" are not rechargeable ... only disposeable!
> 
> ...


oh wow ! good to know , we have had ours for 5 yrs and i think its out of the ac stuff !! oh well it did the trick , any idea where to recycle it ?


----------



## Elmo (Apr 21, 2010)

*recycle time*



JUICE said:


> oh wow ! good to know , we have had ours for 5 yrs and i think its out of the ac stuff !! oh well it did the trick , any idea where to recycle it ?


best to check with your local municipal government. the general rule of thumb is the unit must be "empty", as in the refridgerant must be reclaimed, but because most small units have no way to achieve that it is difficult to say.


----------



## eternity302 (Apr 22, 2010)

Thanks guys!
I'll be looking at a portable unit! So I'm sure I won't get away under $500 today!
Will be heading to maybe Bestbuy, or Rona, or FutureShop... I dunno!
I just need one...

1 Window room... Top floor of the house... Compact Flourescent Fixture.... and over 100 gallon of water in the room.... this combo seriously maintains the temperature in the room for me... gawwwddd.....


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

It's probably the humidity more than anything. This is very similar to the units I have. Pretty quiet for the output (mine are 12,000 BTU I think), but a lot cheaper than what I paid.

http://www.costco.ca/Browse/Product...=3&Ntx=mode+matchallpartial&Nty=1&topnav=&s=1


----------



## neven (May 15, 2010)

just remember that the area it says its covered is not ideal, always oversize the AC, one of the reasons i said go portable is because they tend to have higher BTUs at the cheaper models compared to the cheap window mounts. also if you are in a complex, often times there's rules in the strata against mounted ACs


----------



## eternity302 (Apr 22, 2010)

2wheelsx2 said:


> It's probably the humidity more than anything. This is very similar to the units I have. Pretty quiet for the output (mine are 12,000 BTU I think), but a lot cheaper than what I paid.
> 
> http://www.costco.ca/Browse/Product...=3&Ntx=mode+matchallpartial&Nty=1&topnav=&s=1


Ahhh... Gary, I wouldn't mind picking that up, but I dun got a costco card to even get in!
But how bout this one? http://www.bestbuy.ca/en-CA/product/commercial-cool-commercial-cool-10000-btu-portable-air-conditioner-cpn10cxj-cpn10cxj/10144190.aspx?path=3fa247721735776bb6eee2ced5d0a5feen02&lid=fp-10144190-commercialcoolcommercialcool10-en



neven said:


> just remember that the area it says its covered is not ideal, always oversize the AC, one of the reasons i said go portable is because they tend to have higher BTUs at the cheaper models compared to the cheap window mounts. also if you are in a complex, often times there's rules in the strata against mounted ACs


Ohhh, i never knew there were strata rules for this, now I know why i hardly see air conditioners!


----------

